# Spouse Dependent visa guidline on whatsApp chat history



## hem2300 (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi All ,

I am an Australian Citizen. My fiancee lives in India. We are getting marry in November 2014.

I saw in the immigration website for spouse dependent visa you need to provide viber,facebook,whatsapp,phone call history.

Is this many platforms require to provide genuine relation??

Also, me an my fiancee talk only on whatsApp because it is suitable for both of us.

Now as we been talking on whatsApp from last one year and end up gathering all one year chat history it is coming around 15000 pages.

Do I seriously submit this many pages ?

Also can we edit the whatsApp chat history because some of the private messages and chat which we want to keep to ourselves only.

Will it effect on the application?

Seek for guideline 

Thank you


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

it is not necessary to provide the whole chat log in your application. The purpose of submitting the chat log is to show that both of you are keeping in touch while living apart temporarily (if it is the case). An excerpt of the chat log, e.g. every three months, would be sufficient. It is also helpful to include the part where you discuss about the future plan, e.g. wedding, family house, baby, combined finances etc. 

I reckon this is just one small part of the whole lot of evidences that you need to submit, there is no need to over-kill.


----------



## council (Jan 7, 2014)

In my case I submitted around 75 pages of "major" discussions from my Viber account. Worked for me.


----------



## hem2300 (Jul 6, 2014)

Thank you kindly for solving my question but as we also call via viber any idea how to take back up of viber call logs and chat history as it just come in note pad file ...


----------



## hem2300 (Jul 6, 2014)

*Thank you*



GBP said:


> it is not necessary to provide the whole chat log in your application. The purpose of submitting the chat log is to show that both of you are keeping in touch while living apart temporarily (if it is the case). An excerpt of the chat log, e.g. every three months, would be sufficient. It is also helpful to include the part where you discuss about the future plan, e.g. wedding, family house, baby, combined finances etc.
> 
> I reckon this is just one small part of the whole lot of evidences that you need to submit, there is no need to over-kill.


Reply:

Thank you kindly for replying me but just wondering that we also use viber as communication media for calls any chance you can guide me how to take call logs back up as it come only in winzip file and note pad file

Thank you GDP


----------



## gretz57 (Jul 30, 2013)

hem2300 said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I am an Australian Citizen. My fiancee lives in India. We are getting marry in November 2014.
> 
> ...


We submitted from facebook chat only and phone history from phone bills provided by Optus from the tlast time we met, in our case, after we submitted our PMV 300 visa. on facebook chat, we chose to attCh one chat each month those that highlighted importance only like discussion on wedding plans, money to me while i was still in the Philippines, about his weekend activities and also my activities. All of these worked fir us. my 820 visa was granted a day after lodgement. 
i hope this helps.


----------



## council (Jan 7, 2014)

hem2300 said:


> Reply:
> 
> Thank you kindly for replying me but just wondering that we also use viber as communication media for calls any chance you can guide me how to take call logs back up as it come only in winzip file and note pad file
> 
> Thank you GDP


When you download the zip backup, open it in MS Excel as it is in CSV format. You can reformat each column eventually to make it more presentable, then save it to a format of your choice (in my case I converted it to a PDF file) then send it to your CO as additional documentation.


----------

